# Übergabe von Werten auf anderes Formular der gleichen Seite



## Punicer (13. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Die Auswahl des ersten Formulars soll in 2 Werte des zweiten Formulars auf einer Seite übertragen werden. Bei der ersten Auswahl handelt es sich um "Wort-Werte" - beim 2. Formular sind es Zahlenwerte.
Hier der bisherige Quelltext:

```
<form action="http://www.host.de/osc/punish/punish.html" method="post" >
<p>Voreinstellungen: 
  <select name="punisching" size="1" id="punisching">
    <option selected>|Bitte ausw&auml;hlen|</option>
    <option value="1">Verwarnung</option>
    <option value="2">leichte Bestrafung</option>
    <option value="3">mittelschwere Bestrafung</option>
    <option value="4">schwere Bestrafung</option>
  </select>
  <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Übertragen">
</form>
<form action="http://www.host.de/index.php?open=admin_user_punish&absenden=1" method="post">
</p>
<p>User-ID:&nbsp;
  <input name="userid" value="UserID" size="20" maxlength="10" onClick="this.value=''">
  </input>
</p>
<p>Gef&auml;ngnisstrafe:&nbsp;
  <input name="Form_jail" size="6" maxlength="2">
  </input>
  Tage</p>
<p>Punktestrafe:&nbsp;
  <input name="Form_punkte" size="8" maxlength="3">
</input>Minuspunkte <span class="Stil1">(Bitte kein &quot;-&quot; benutzen, da sonst 0 Punkte abgezogen werden)</span>
<p><B>Nachricht an User </B>:</p>
<TEXTAREA  name="Form_text" COLS="60" ROWS="10"></TEXTAREA>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>Nachricht an andere Admins:<BR>
            <span class=small>(unsichtbar f&uuml;r User)</span></p><TEXTAREA COLS="60" ROWS="10" name="Form_text2"></TEXTAREA>
            <p>Nur intern Speichern:<br>
              <INPUT TYPE="checkbox" VALUE="1" name="Form_save_only"> 
                <span class=small>Der User bekommt keine Nachricht &uuml;ber diese Aktion<br>
                </span>Wenn du eine Punkte/Gef&auml;ngnisstrafe vergibst wird zu deinem Text zus&auml;tzlich ein Hinweis dar&uuml;ber angegeben!<BR>
                  &nbsp;<BR>
                  <INPUT type="submit" accesskey="S" value="Absenden">
```

Wäre gut, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
Gruß Jost


----------



## Björn (16. Juli 2005)

hmm ich verstehe nicht ganz was du möchtest aber wenn du die werte
zweier formularfelder in einem dritten kompinieren möchtest dann geht das so:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN"
        "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
	<title>Untitled</title>
	
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="javascript">
	function update()
	{
	document.generate.output.value = document.generate.a.value + document.generate.b.value;
	}
</SCRIPT>
</head>
<body>
<form name="generate">
<input type="text" name="a" onchange="javascript:update()" size="30" maxlength="30" /><br />
<input type="text" name="b" onchange="javascript:update()" size="30" maxlength="30" /><br />
<input type="text" name="output" size="30" />
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Punicer (19. Juli 2005)

So, nur genau anders herum sollen die Daten übergeben werden!
Wenn ich also in dem Fenster zur Vorauswahl mich für einen Wert entscheide, dann sollen die Werte (z.B. Form_Jail --> 5 und Form_Points --> 15) in die unteren Eingabefelder übertragen werden.
Danke für die bisherige Antwort!


----------

